# What does your "handle" mean?



## CuteyChubb (Aug 22, 2006)

I have noticed some very odd and hard to figure out names that some of you go by. Mine, CuteyChubb is self explanatory-I think I'm cute and I've got chubb. So what about the rest of you? What does it mean to you? How'd you come up with it? Just curious.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 22, 2006)

Maire Dubh, is a combination of my first name (Maire) and an adjective (Dubh). Both are Gaelic, and translate into "Black Mary." I got it after my cousin and I were teasing eachother, me calling her "Siobhan Ban" (White Siobhan; cuz the girl is translucent, seriously), and her calling me "Maire Dubh." I liked it, so I use it all the time.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 22, 2006)

I worked with a guy a few years ago and he and I would sing hip hop all night long..lol..he was amazed that a fat, white girl could keep up with him..so he started calling me Mystikal..and I changed the spelling to match my name


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 22, 2006)

LillyBBBW = Lilly Bangs Big Boys Willingly.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 22, 2006)

Mossystate....I do not bathe all that often.....or......Washington state has lots of moss....heh


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 22, 2006)

I love to dance [heaps and bunches] + I love the sun, heat, saunas, sometimes tanning... just being warm... and the occasional *cough* other fun. . .

and the rest is just my name.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 22, 2006)

TraciJo67 -- JO are the first two letters of my last name (not part of my first name) and 67 is ... :shocked: the year I was born.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 22, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> LillyBBBW = Lilly Bangs Big Boys Willingly.




Huh. You know that psychological phenomenon where you see what you expect to see or have been conditioned to see?

I always saw your name as "LillyBBW"....

Shows me.


----------



## Jane (Aug 22, 2006)

It's my name.


Boring, huh?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine is self explanatory. But, not only do I feel soft...

I am also a big softy.


----------



## moonvine (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine is a flower. It blooms at night.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 22, 2006)

This is just one of my online 'nicks' - I've got a few. It came about because I couldn't get the nickname Lemming on a forum once, and so I put on a k. I'm not quite sure why...


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I've always been regarded as Ms. J as a form of respect when I started doing my domme persona.
and Obstreperous means Loudly boisterous. In my group of friends, I am usually the loudest one either singing and carrying on in general. Acting out for the sake of entertaining my friends and myself.

SCENE: Walking down an East Village street, late night; passing by outside diners.
Me: (Loudly) I need big beautiful cocks
Friend: (Matching the volume) What sort of cocks are you looking for?
Me: I need the prettiest blue cocks.
Friend: How many cocks do you need?
Me: I want at least seven big beautiful cocks, in pretty colors, all over my room.

(giggles)

( I need roosters to decorate my kitchen, make it more Provencal)


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 22, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Huh. You know that psychological phenomenon where you see what you expect to see or have been conditioned to see?
> 
> I always saw your name as "LillyBBW"....
> 
> Shows me.



I saw the same thing! Just 2 B's. Ha!

**I love these mysteries being solved. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 22, 2006)

Pink Floyd.

Roger *WA*ters, David *GI*lmour, Nick *MA*son, Richard *WR*ight

and my email addy is BeatleJWOL. You can figure out the JWOL for yourself, Beatles fans


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 22, 2006)

John Winston Ono Lennon??


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine has no meaning or purpose what so ever...fits me perfectly.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 22, 2006)

My friend Eric and I went to this little place for breakfast a week back before hiking and we saw this car in the parking lot. The place was out in the woods near a nursing home, no less, which made it that much funnier... so I took a camera phone pic and sent it to myself. We couldn't barely eat at first, we were laughing so hard. I was like, "yeah! me too! I'm all about them! haha," which is way awkward to say in front of a MALE friend! LMAO! Some poor, local rep's bad bumper sticker choice. LOL. Someone must have been sleepin' on de job.  Anyway, we laughed like schoolkids. Thank you for making me laugh again   










The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Well, I've always been regarded as Ms. J as a form of respect when I started doing my domme persona.
> and Obstreperous means Loudly boisterous. In my group of friends, I am usually the loudest one either singing and carrying on in general. Acting out for the sake of entertaining my friends and myself.
> 
> SCENE: Walking down an East Village street, late night; passing by outside diners.
> ...


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2006)

My handle means my name is Tina. I rarely have used a nick, 'cause I'm just me.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Aug 22, 2006)

Well I have had the nickname Dreamer for MANY years. Was an old CB handle back in the day (my goodness, did I just say back in the day). I was about 17when I got the nickname and many people really only knew by that name. Once in a great while I will still be in a store and I will hear "Hey Dreamer" and I know it is someone from long ago. When I started getting online it was nearly impossible to get that nick, so....I added 72 (the year I was born) and fem (the fact that I am female). That's my boring story...lol.
Stacey


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 22, 2006)

My *initials* (sort of) + I totally *ROCK* = *LJ Rock *


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 22, 2006)

Yay! I'm for Cox too!!


----------



## Echoes (Aug 22, 2006)

Pink Floyd.


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 22, 2006)

*If the Man in the Moon Fell in Love with a BBW... *


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 22, 2006)

is just a name that my friends have called me for years. Ella is my first name and I guess the bella part is because it rhymes with Ella


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2006)

Lots of things rhyme with Ella, my dear. I think they chose Bella because it means "beautiful" in Italian. Very fitting, inside and out.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 22, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> *If the Man in the Moon Fell in Love with a BBW... *





BBWMoon said:


> *Je suis la lune*


Tu est la lune, n'est pas? I've always believed that a little creative "lunacy" works wonders, so you're on the right track, Allie. And the Moon is a big round beautiful heavenly body, so it's a very fitting handle indeed.  

Now then, if I could only get my husband to stop downloading all those photos of big round heavenly bodies from the internet: Moon, Mars, Saturn, Titan etc. Those doggone engineers!  

(Crazy day at the office ... C'mon, quittin' time! ... I need to get some dinner in my belly!) :eat1: 

Anyway, what does my "handle" mean? Well, my husband seems to think I'm one giant love handle, so.... :smitten:


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 22, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> *If the Man in the Moon Fell in Love with a BBW... *




...and had me.



Actually it's from an Iron Maiden song. I didn't find out until later that they got it from a book by Aleister Crowley. Had I known that, I would have picked something different. Still a good song though.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I'm a girl, an activist, and fat. Heh. Really I was sitting just trying to think about a good screenname and I asked myself what's the one thing I'd want someone to know is important to me. Clearly it was my work, so I decided to be lame and literal.

Every other nick I have is "hookthestars". It's from an emo song a few years back from the band Eliot. The song lyric is "you hook the stars with your eyes." I though it was pretty.

Those are my lame stories. :bow:


----------



## FEast (Aug 22, 2006)

Wellll, since you asked so nicely...but be prepared for a rather lengthy explanation. (Great idea, btw, as I, too, have often wondered how some users' nicks were created.)

When *Bountiful* was founded thirteen years ago, we realized that, for security reasons, the models couldn't use their real names. However, we didn't want them to have the usual run-of-the-mill come-on names, but decided they needed to have flirtatious names that would mean something special to the fanciers of our unique products. That's when I came up with the idea of using food- or weight-related names, and the rest is history.

Every time we get a new model, we tell her she can choose any name she wants, as long as it's within those parameters. We even offer them a list of possible names to consider and spark their creativity, many of which I found when I consulted my old _GOOD HOUSEKEEPING COOKBOOK_ (given to me many years ago as a wedding gift) index  . Some are kind of silly and "out there," but the models get the idea, and I think some have come up with some pretty creative, yet fitting names.

As the business grew, it became obvious that I would be interacting with the public more and more, and, therefore, I, too, would need a "nom de porn."  I wracked my brain for something appropriate that I could use for appropriately signing a business letter, as well as chatting amiably with a customer. Since I love the color fuchsia/hot pink (and it was my idea to use it as Bountiful's signature color), I chose Fuchsia as my first name. I then chose East as my last name, so that when I sign a letter, it will be signed as F. East (very businesslike, right?). Leave out the period and space, and you're left with feast...get it? Thus, FEast became my user name hereon and in some other venues.

Many here know my real name from my many years of extensive work on behalf of the SAM, but for security purposes (most of our customers are really nice people, but ya never know  ), I've been using FEast for many years now.

So that, dear CC, is the rather involved story of how I got my nick. :bow: I've very much enjoyed reading how others got theirs.  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## altered states (Aug 22, 2006)

FEast said:


> Many here know my real name from my many years of extensive work on behalf of the SAM, but for security purposes (most of our customers are really nice people, but ya never know  ), I've been using FEast for many years now.



Yet you have your entire address as your subheading... Then again, anyone who can find an address in that part of Queens probably deserves to have their way with you.


----------



## altered states (Aug 22, 2006)

"Huevos" are balls (literally, eggs) in Mexican slang. Only me and my pimp know the rest.


----------



## altered states (Aug 22, 2006)

My vote for best name ever is Boteroesque Babe.


----------



## altered states (Aug 22, 2006)

FEast said:


> Every time we get a new model, we tell her she can choose any name she wants, as long as it's within those parameters. We even offer them a list of possible names to consider and spark their creativity, many of which I found when I consulted my old _GOOD HOUSEKEEPING COOKBOOK_ (given to me many years ago as a wedding gift) index  . Some are kind of silly and "out there," but the models get the idea, and I think some have come up with some pretty creative, yet fitting names.



I'm bummed you never used my suggestion, "Pearadise."


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, about 13 years ago, I was quite acive on CB.
My first nickmame there was "Hagar the Horrible", but that was a bit too long, so they often called me the horrible... Not exactly what I wanted...
So I decided to change it. And as i am a fan of wolves... I think you get the rest...


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine really has no meaning. It's just something I made up to throw people off. It's in no way related to my name.


----------



## Mini (Aug 22, 2006)

Back when Austin Powers 2 came out I looked like a miniature version of my brother. His friends started referring to me as "Mini." It stuck. 5 years later and still going strong, despite the fact that I no longer look like a miniature version of anyone.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 22, 2006)

Screaming Chicken, in gearhead circles, is the name of the fire spewing bird found on the hood of Pontiac Trans Ams from 1973 to 1981 ( see example in my avatar and in my profile pic).


----------



## Aliena (Aug 22, 2006)

...female alien.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 22, 2006)

Once you get to know me, you'll realize how "sweet" I am
and, I like being naked!!
Naked is spelled as "nekked" just to make it a little more down homey!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 22, 2006)

Just a combination of two nicknames I earned. Blackjack cuz I always carried cards with me at school (never know when boredom will strike next!) and Jeeves because A: it closely resembles my last name and B: the person who gave it to me observed I was very intent on "serving" whoever I could. Have had it for a back-up e-mail addy, screen name, callsign, etc.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 22, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> ...and had me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's from an Iron Maiden song. I didn't find out until later that they got it from a book by Aleister Crowley. Had I known that, I would have picked something different. Still a good song though.




Crowley was an interesting fellow... but Id rather think about Maiden!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 22, 2006)

I AM A GWARRIOR.

which is GWAR+warrior.


haha.

I SERVE THOSE WHO ARE GWAR!







and someday I will marry the man with the bear-trap head. :wubu:


----------



## steely (Aug 22, 2006)

I love a band from the 70's called Steely Dan.Check out the Steely Dan Hipsters thread.I have no idea why,I was 2 in 1970.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 22, 2006)

Fuzzy is the nick my parents gave me when I was a wee young lad..


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I can't use my real name, which starts with a Q, because scary people always find me, and they are, well, scary. But- I knew I still wanted a Q. 

Until a few years ago, I hated the way I look- when I looked at myself, my size obscured any hint of attractiveness in my own eyes (though size never mattered me in others). Then I recognized the horrible rut I was in, and set about to change it, dating for the first time since high school, regaining my courage, and with it, a measure of self-confidence.

About 6 months ago I changed my email address to semimodo- meaning, maybe not Quasimodo, only semi. Tongue in cheek, but a bit wistful.

Now, it makes me laugh. Go ahead, call me Quasimodo. I am a QT.


----------



## vlrga (Aug 23, 2006)

My initials are VLR and I'm German American. And yes, I've been told zillions of times that it looks like "Viagra" if you look at it quickly.


----------



## FEast (Aug 23, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Yet you have your entire address as your subheading... Then again, anyone who can find an address in that part of Queens probably deserves to have their way with you.


Aha, but that's not _my_ address, it's Bountiful's.  If anybody chooses to show up there (as one customer from Germany discovered when he did just that without checking with us first), they'll find themselves at a local printer's, where they also rent out mail boxes. 

We've never made ourselves out to be anything but a mail order business, so I'm always surprised when somebody's surprised that they can't come here to browse and make a purchase, like they would in a store. Frankly, I work out of my home and am disabled, so I always have to decline such requests. 

As for having their way with me, maybe I oughta reconsider, huh?


----------



## FEast (Aug 23, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I'm bummed you never used my suggestion, "Pearadise."


Pearadise (which I definitely like) is on the list we provide our models, but since we haven't had time to hire any new models in the last couple of years, nobody's had the opportunity to consider it. Don't be surprised if you see a model by that name eventually. Matter of fact, it wouldn't surprise me if somebody read your post, and decided to grab the name, leaving us high and dry, but that'd be our loss.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 23, 2006)

Mine's a song title by a band called LifeForce. If I'd been thinking straighter, I would've used "Further", which is a VNV Nation song the same band remixed which I like much more.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 23, 2006)

My chat handle isnt what people think it is. It actually comes from something someone said to me when I was very young. She said "You know, you would be such a lovely one if....you lost weight." I chose this name in spite of that comment.


----------



## KingGhidorah (Aug 23, 2006)

I didnt really feel like putting much thought into my handle, so I just started thinking about stuff that is cool. Giant three-headed monsters from outer space are definitely cool (and dont even _try_ to tell me otherwise), so I went with King Ghidorah, from the Godzilla movies and other _daikaiju eiga_ that I used to watch when I was quite a bit younger. Actually, I guess that being a fan of monster movies in a world obsessed with single-headed people who don't come from outer space is somewhat comparable to being an FA in a world obsessed with thinness, so if you need a deeper explanation, there it is (or at least that is the best one I can come up with).


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 23, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> My vote for best name ever is Boteroesque Babe.


You crazy, Tres. Everybody knows I could never compete with Squeezy McTitpants.


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is my story and I'm sticking to it. 
When I first experienced the internet it was through my daughters boyfriend. His family had invited us over and they had it and after 30 minutes I wanted it..Being somewhat a country girl I had no idea what I was doing so My daughter set up an account and I used it until she started getting some emails not meant for a 17 year old.I had a friend I chatted with that went by the user name Ok bad girl..So I made a play off her name hence Tenn wild gal was born..A few years later when I was asked to become a model for Bountiful as FEast said we were asked to choose food names... and with my daughters help we came up with Chocolate Desire..as I am black( chocolate) and she thought men would desire me..(most people think it is because I like chocolate but those that know me know I hate it).


----------



## Jane (Aug 23, 2006)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Mine's a song title by a band called LifeForce. If I'd been thinking straighter, I would've used "Further", which is a VNV Nation song the same band remixed which I like much more.


Further was the name of bus used by the Ken Keesey and the Merry Pranksters. 

Read The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test if you haven't.


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 23, 2006)

I've had a few nicks over the years, too. 

BatGirl... I have a Vampire Bat Tattoo.
Katbbw... no need to explain that one.
ssbbwNJ... see above.

The one that has stuck all these years is HugKiss or HugKissKat.
Just ask anyone that knows me personally, I'm a hugger and a kisser. :kiss2: 

xoxoxox,

Kathie aka HugKiss

PS: SoVerySoft *is* a MAJOR softy!!!!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 23, 2006)

Well actually my much younger ex BF and he gang of boys would call me bigsexy all the the time. 

Dating a 22 year old when you are 31 is very interesting, I discovered that they never call each other by their names there is always a nick name, hence the Bigsexy. I also discovered that I really really suck at viedo games but I love watching young men play them  

Ok anway so that is the Bigsexy part of it, the 920 is my date of birth.


----------



## Tad (Aug 23, 2006)

When I was first on the web boards and chat room at the old "BBWQT" site, before these features were absorbed by Dimensions, I went by the Handle 'Tad', which was reasonably random, but I thought I seemed like a Tad. For various reasons I gradually started using 'Ed' (which is my middle name) sometimes instead. However back then handles were not registered (so anyone could post under any name), and at some point another guy came on to the boards posting as Ed. In response I started posting as "Ed1" but then unbelievably someone else started also posting as Ed1. I thought of posting as "Ed2" but then I asked myself how far this could go changing numbers. Being mathematical in nature I saw the sequence as 1, 2, 3..... x. So I just jumped to the logical end of it all, and became Edx. 

Mind you, sometimes I go into chat as Edxl, playing on my current clothing size *L*

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 23, 2006)

Mine means just what it says. I am a fan of fat girls. I choose it 'cause I wanted to describe that I like lots of types of fat girls. Also, I'm not very
creative, so I didn't come up with something really cool.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> My chat handle isnt what people think it is. It actually comes from something someone said to me when I was very young. She said "You know, you would be such a lovely one if....you lost weight." I chose this name in spite of that comment.



I really like that story. You changed the meaning of that word and that's awesome...  

Mine is *Rainah* because my real name is Rayna, but only those closest to me call me that instead of Rain, my nickname. *Blue* is a color that has deeply spiritual meaning for me. Put them together and you get:
Rainahblue.​


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

Rainahblue, someday I must sculpt that Bjork quote in your sig.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 23, 2006)

Mottie - cos my birth surname was mottram

Mushroom - cos my married surname was (so my Polish ex father in law informed me) Polish for mushroom.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

My handle is self-explanatory. I'm a bbw with a sweet chocolate heart.


----------



## chocolatetiger (Aug 23, 2006)

Chocolatetiger= im chocolatey and im a predator like a tiger! Growlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, I clambered along the edge of a dismal precipice afoot a crooked cobblestone pathway. Now fortune smiled upon my ineffable countenance as boisterous as a dead cricket. Nonetheless and nonethemost, I found and lost what could be described as only the most unusual but yet extremely common albino petrified, lazy-eyed, fire-breathing, and cave-dwelling salamander. It scared the crap out of me and so I am deciding (right now!) to spontaneously stop writing this ridiculously wordy story and just say that I honestly chose swamptoad right off the top of my head. :doh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 24, 2006)

OOoh, this is a fascinatin' thread. I love reading these stories.

My nick ('di-va') actually evolved from a character named Godiva [Diva] Plaistow in the hilarious Mapp & Lucia books by E.F. Benson--'Dear Diva' is a chubby independent busy-body/foil for Miss Mapp. I ended up with a hyphen there to avoid other Divas, but I kinda like it anyhow. So literal.

I *should* dislike my chat nick. I'm not into the way that 'diva' has become this overused, chick-lit, VH-1 kind of term, but whatever. Plus: I am a huge opera fan, so that works.

E.F. Benson, bless him, was the author of the immortal phrase: Children are so sticky, especially after tea.


----------



## Friday (Aug 24, 2006)

Friday is a character created by Robert A Heinlein, one of my favorite authors. She starts out as a person with deep insecurities and learns to kick those suckers to the curb and appreciate herself for who she is and what she is capable of.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 24, 2006)

When I was little...I ahd an aunt that called me "Porkchop" and then pinched my cheeks...I HATED it then.....I love the nick name now......


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 24, 2006)

porkchop said:


> When I was little...I ahd an aunt that called me "Porkchop" and then pinched my cheeks...I HATED it then.....I love the nick name now......



On my first day of kindergarten, an older boy at school called me a porkchop. I wasn't real sure at the time what he meant by that. I told my Dad, he went up to the boy at the school bus and I never heard from that kid again. To this day I wonder what Dad said to him. 

I really like this thread. There are still a few out there who I am curious about. One had been Screaming Chicken but then he showed up.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 24, 2006)

Divals is a character in a series of stories I'm writing. I think it was more fitting when I first came up with it... I'd change my name if I could. Something more befitting the duality of my personality...

=Divals


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 24, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Rainahblue, someday I must sculpt that Bjork quote in your sig.



Cool! 
Isn't that the best quote ever? She has loads of cool ones...:wubu: ​


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pinstripes = New York Yankees (it is a nickname used because of the pinstriped jerseys they wear at home games)

9 = the numbers of my favorite Yankees as a kid (Graig Nettles & Roger Maris)

*9 is also the number of my favorite hockey player of all time (Clark Gillies of the great New York Islander teams of the late 70's and early 80's)


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Aug 24, 2006)

porkchop said:


> When I was little...I ahd an aunt that called me "Porkchop" and then pinched my cheeks...I HATED it then.....I love the nick name now......



That is the nickname my wife uses for our youngest daughter.... I call her Sugar.. or just Sug (shoog)


----------



## MyOwnDog (Aug 28, 2006)

LillyBBBW~~~Love, Love, Love your quotation!!! 

Gave me a sweet morning chuckle, thanks!

New here, not sure if I did this right but...my handle?

Well, for me, it is self-explanatory but I've received inquiries in the past so I will divulge...

Because I am in charge of me....

Because that is just what I am, my own dog...wink.


----------



## Burtimus (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, some people have put a lot more thought into this than I have. That's really cool!

For myself, "Burtimus" was a nickname my high school buddies used to call me. At one time I affected "Burtimus Wrecks" as a nick (like B. Rex, only not so cool).

The best I've ever done with my name is my Star Wars Galaxies character. His name is Urt Nobie (Urt, no B). 

I know, it's stupid, but it made me happy.


----------



## Mellie (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been a chatroom regular (off and on) for more than 4 years now. My real name is Melanie and people in there were calling me Mel...WHICH I DESPISE! So I started going by Mellie there. I go by Mellie IRL now because I live in GA and EVERYONE here knows who Mellie is from GWTW.


----------



## SerraP (Aug 28, 2006)

I, like edx, started here many many moons ago in the BBWQT days. I have had many nicks throughout the last ~9 years...

The first was freespirit (fairly self-explanatory, I think). It evolved to Erin after a cyber stalker incident...there was a chatter in the room at the time named Eros, and we had been flirting, so I took it from there...I used Aly for a long time, which is a shortened, mis-spelled version of my real name.

SerraP Came along about 6 years ago. As a teen, I had many dreams about having a daughter named Sarah. When I wanted a new screen name, Sarah is what came to mind...yet I didn't like the spelling. I was quite enthralled with angels at the time, and particularily the seraphim. So, I altered it a bit to Serra, and added the P on the end 

And I now have a 3.5 year old daughter whom I named Serra 

~SerraP~


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 28, 2006)

SerraP said:


> I, like edx, started here many many moons ago in the BBWQT days. I have had many nicks throughout the last ~9 years...
> 
> The first was freespirit (fairly self-explanatory, I think). It evolved to Erin after a cyber stalker incident...there was a chatter in the room at the time named Eros, and we had been flirting, so I took it from there...I used Aly for a long time, which is a shortened, mis-spelled version of my real name.
> 
> ...



Aly? The Aly I remember from DimChat??? Is it you??!!


----------



## SerraP (Aug 28, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Aly? The Aly I remember from DimChat??? Is it you??!!



One and the same


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 28, 2006)

SerraP said:


> One and the same




Wheeeeeeeeee! It's so good to see you


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine's simple... birth year. I'm 18... but I'm a cool 18-year-old. I promise!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 28, 2006)

It says that I'm a super sized black chick! Ok, so I'm not very original but it works for me. If it ain't broke...don't fix it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine's a simple pop culture reference -- Tiny Tim married Miss Vicki (she was only 17 years old!) on the Tonight Show in 1969. Since my name's Vickie, and I'm a bit of a hippie, it just somehow fits, although Burtimus had the decency to wait until I was an adult to make an honest woman out of me.

It's also a name that people seem have to stuck on me over the years. 







I used to be known as Sirensong, back in the day. That name just came to me in my sleep one night; however, I do love mermaid imagery so perhaps it's not so misplaced.


----------



## Burtimus (Aug 29, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I used to be known as Sirensong, back in the day. That name just came to me in my sleep one night; however, I do love mermaid imagery so perhaps it's not so misplaced.



That, and she has an incredible voice.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## sophie44 (Aug 29, 2006)

sophie cuz I think its a nice name and 44 because 4 is my fav. number, and two 4's are better than one


----------



## SerraP (Aug 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wheeeeeeeeee! It's so good to see you



*grin* I've been around for a while...just mostly lurking  I'm rather like a voyeur that way lol Saw this thread and thought it was time to 'come out', so to speak


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 29, 2006)

Well apart from it being a lovely girls' name which is not common in my country, I'm a car lover and I've got a 1979 Mercedes 123 which is my baby...

So guess that's the reason for my handle!


----------



## I Like Tang (Aug 29, 2006)

I just simply like tang


----------



## starwater (Aug 30, 2006)

I like combining words to make new compound words... so this is one of them.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey!

Thats what I did, come to think of it. :doh:


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 30, 2006)

Les Toil means less work.

It's what I strive for.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 30, 2006)

Burtimus said:


> For myself, "Burtimus" was a nickname my high school buddies used to call me.



Why did they give you that nickname, Burtimus? Curious.


----------



## mango (Aug 30, 2006)

*I'm really sweet & juicy on the inside!

 *


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 30, 2006)

I love reading everyones stories!

Mine is a bit random... I used to own a company called Femme Fatale Designs which made a ridiculously long url. I wasted years of my life spelling it down the phone to people. (Eff for Freddie, Eee for Edward, Em for Mother, Em for Mother etc etc) so, when I launched the new company I wanted a snappy url and something easy to say. 

I chose BeaBea as it's the start of BBW - and because Big and Beautiful is everything we are about. And I selected to use it as my chat and online id as shameless and subliminal advertising...  The funny thing now is that people ring up and ask to speak to BeaBea and I have trouble remembering that they probably mean me!

Tracey xx


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 30, 2006)

Mine actually means two things.

1. a comic strip I did for a school newspaper for awhile

2. a rarely used nickname given to me because I have a habit of leaving a room/showing up next to people without them knowing it.

I have no idea which came first,
--Littleghost


----------



## interesting monster (Aug 30, 2006)

Mine is from that old Buggs Bunnny cartoon where the monster with the tennis shoes (wilber, helga? something like that) is chasing said rabbit around a castle. So Buggs pulls a manicurist's table out of his back pocket or something, turns around in full beauty shop garb and says something like "my I'll bet you monsters lead such innnnnteresting lives, the places you must go and the people you must see...my stars"

It's also my "stage" name when I make music.

Yes, I like it quite a bit.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 31, 2006)

i needed a pretentious latin literary phrase to as a stage name for my music. you can't rock without one. i ended up using it for everything else, which i deeply, deeply regret. i'm probably going to change my name on here soon, i already have one in mind that's totally gold. of course, i also want to call my next record "gaza strip club" so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Burtimus (Aug 31, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Why did they give you that nickname, Burtimus? Curious.



I honestly have no idea. In high school I was a science geek who was in the Drama Club and like medieval history. Go figure.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Aug 31, 2006)

Mine is very simple, actually, I'm a ghost...but not just any ghost...hence THE Ghost...so there's no confusion


----------



## Jane (Aug 31, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i needed a pretentious latin literary phrase to as a stage name for my music. you can't rock without one. i ended up using it for everything else, which i deeply, deeply regret. i'm probably going to change my name on here soon, i already have one in mind that's totally gold. of course, i also want to call my next record "gaza strip club" so take that with a grain of salt.


Love that fucking title, dan. Bob fucking Dylan. Amen.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 2, 2006)

Jane said:


> Love that fucking title, dan. Bob fucking Dylan. Amen.



i fucking love yours too, it's fucking simple, to the fucking point, and still a fucking refreshing phrase when it's not from the mouth of fucking wannabe gangstas or fucking singers from metal bands. fuck.


----------



## Jane (Sep 2, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i fucking love yours too, it's fucking simple, to the fucking point, and still a fucking refreshing phrase when it's not from the mouth of fucking wannabe gangstas or fucking singers from metal bands. fuck.


Thank you, mine was a gift from Carrie.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 3, 2006)

_I have been referred to as a goddess by my male friends (especially the FA's). And I love the moon, I worship her. I am also as pale as she is.

So....MoonGoddess!_


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 3, 2006)

i have one of those hard to figure out things so thanks for the opportunity to clear it up. 

super -is a reference to my ssbbw status
odalisque - is the convention of the reclining nude in western art. it usually 
orientalist overtones. it also means confined to a small room in 
turkish (over here that usually means the chatroom because i love showing my heineken keg style in there).

yep, its a bit obscure and self indulgent but hey---aint this the place to indulge my decadent self?


----------



## KerrieKat (Sep 3, 2006)

Mine is a nickname from clear back in catholic school. 

My name is Kerrie and I always wore a cat broach my grammy had given me the first day of school pinned to my uniform from K-8th grade.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 3, 2006)

i was taught that 'odalisque' meant a female slave or concubine, hence 'large odalisque' by Ingres is a portrait of...y'know. a female slave or concubine.
although odalisques _are_ almost always depicted reclining, so...hmm. oh well. it's pretty word, for sure.


----------



## surrealeye (Sep 3, 2006)

Well I am a photographer and most of my work I see as surreal and since photographers do it with one eye open... I am sorry that was a bad pun. I call myself surrealeye.


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 3, 2006)

I was taught that 'odalisque' meant a female slave or concubine, hence 'large odalisque' by Ingres is a portrait of...y'know. a female slave or concubine.
although odalisques are almost always depicted reclining, so...hmm. oh well. it's pretty word

yes people always assume thats what it means. the female sex slave definition is a typical old dead white male western definition we all got in school. the orientalists understood the symbolic meaning better. For them she was the representation of the potential joys of life--what else is a woman lying there open willing and available. that openess could be a symbol of many other things besides sex. it was often creative potential. and have you noticed that you never see any hint of restraint or imprisonment in a painting of an odalisque?
A turk from the ottoman empire would definitely not define it that way. you don't call your political liason and the reason you can avoid war with your allies a slave--that is if you're a smart Pasha. Also it definitely doesn't mean that in turkish. in order for the idea of the odalisque to work she had to be willing. there is a lot of new scholarhip about the whole deal with the power that women of the hareem had and their own personal determination to become odalique. Think of her as a jewel in a box or more likely a document of peace--something precious and protected. its a very interesting question.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 3, 2006)

superodalisque said:


> the female sex slave definition is a typical old dead white male western definition we all got in school.


that's making a lot of assumptions about by whom i was taught the meaning of that word. 
let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 3, 2006)

we can --but old dead white male definitions are oft repeated by our intelligent female contemporaries. i didn't mean it as an affront. it is just that its an old definition that wasn't thoughtful or well informed. believe me these are not fightin words madmoiselle ( wink and big smile)


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 4, 2006)

Xenophon was an ancient historian whose _Life of Cyrus _Machiavelli drew on heavily.


----------



## leighcy (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine is simple.

Leigh = my middle name
Cy = first two letters of my first name (Cynthia)

And yes, it's pronounced like 'lacey' in my head, even though technically, it would be more like 'leeseh' if I were being accurate. *shrug*


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 6, 2006)

bump...for the noobs.............


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm a fat girl. I live in Texas.

Wow, I'm so freaking creative...


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

It means I am unimaginative and I'm just plain me.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine doesn't really mean anything. Just grabbed out of a hat on a rainy night (after a rainy day) when I needed a name quickly. It was really meant to be temporary and disposable. One of these days I'll change it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a lot of fairy themed screen names in yahoo and another forum I visit occasionally. (originalfairyqueen is my most well known)
I started adding the green eyes twist later on.... such as "greeneyedfairywannabe"

I am known as "Green_Eyes" in the chat but decided to put fairy back into it for the forum

The quotation on my sig explains the fairy love.....


----------



## Isa (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine is the name I've gone by on the net for ages now.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2006)

My old "handle" was Punkindreamer. I've had that one since being on the net way back in the late 90's. I go by Punkin because that is my nickname. I love pumpkins and collect pumpkin themed items. The old name was a mix of my love of pumpkins and dream interpretation. I'm nuts about pumpkins for several reasons: I was born in October, my favorite fairytale story is "Cinderella" (which contains part of my real name - Ella), and I love Autumn.

~Punkin


----------



## supersoup (Dec 6, 2006)

my buddy (and coincidentally my dept manager at work) always calls me tomato soup because of my red hair. the super is because in my head, one of my personalities is a superhero, so i'm supersoup!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 6, 2006)

"Tooz" is short for "Etoozle," which is a sort of jokingly gangsta-fied version of an old alias of mine: Etoile (lame, I know. Trite or whatev. But it's old now, so.) Tooz/Tewz/Etooz stuck. There you have it.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, my dreads are kinda Knotty, and it's a got a double meaning, if ya know what I mean ^_-


----------



## SummerG (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine isn't very original... 

Summer is my first name and G is for Grace, my middle name


----------



## Elfcat (Dec 7, 2006)

superodalisque said:


> there is a lot of new scholarhip about the whole deal with the power that women of the hareem had and their own personal determination to become odalique. Think of her as a jewel in a box or more likely a document of peace--something precious and protected. its a very interesting question.



I have heard that the harem was a group of women chosen by the court experts for the prince, he didn't choose them and was essentially put up to stud with them based on whom the experts thought had the best family traits to pass on.


----------



## Elfcat (Dec 7, 2006)

Elfcat was orginally my password when I first got a modem and signed up for The Big Board, a fat-positive BBS which was around in SF at the time I joined NAAFA. It sprang mainly from the fact that I really like cats and my Elvish self-identifiation from the Tolkien stories and some passing involvement in D&D. Gradually I started using it as a nick, particularly when Virtual World was going on and I was going there for the Battletech sims they ran.

Eventually I built up a mythology around this term that is analogous to lycanthropy - an Elf who is highly practiced in shapeshifting in and out of feline form.

I indentify with both Elves and cats because I'm little, am given to mischief and a sense of magic, and can be at times cuddly and at times very fierce - and sometimes both at once!  Being a little guy I can understand some of the size-related issues that others here feel, after a fashion. The Tolkien interpretation of Elves in particular was one I felt made a nice image of power for the smaller size man: the stealthy sharp-tongued archer, weaver of subtle and powerful magic, his deep eyes a mirror to his complex thoughts.

And of course, both Elves and the smaller felines are sylvan creatures, in their element in the forest and woods.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 7, 2006)

KuroBara is "black rose" in Japanese.
I'm black, I'm beautiful and I'm a rare treat. I've been teaching myself Japanese for ten years. It's also the nickname of one of the characters in my second favorite anime, Ranma 1/2.


----------



## ActionPif (Dec 7, 2006)

ActionPif.

Well, despite popular belief, it doesn't really have any practical sort of meaning, but it does have a story. Basically, when my friends shocked and I were in roughly 6th or 7th grade, and were first discovering the computer would colonize what little was left of our minds, we liked to do things on Microsoft Paint. Well, one of them was of a superhero of my design called "Action Pif." He was enormous, had at least 3 laser cannons out of each arm, and there were a myriad of innocent people in flames under him. Needless to say, when I got my first AOL Screename not to long after that, this blisteringly powerful superhero creation came to mind. 

Annnd I really haven't used much else for anything since then (probably almost 10 years).


----------



## SchecterFA (Dec 7, 2006)

"Schecter" is the brand name of a guitar I once owned. Of course the obligatory "FA" is at the end, signifying that I'm male.


----------

